

Ask HN:What would be the skills required for Developers in the next 10 years? - Fuca

What would be required in the market for the following years for hackers/developers?
======
russell
Java is the 21st century COBOL, a must have for all offshore developers. Stay
away from it. Learn Python/Ruby and Django or Rails. They will keep you way
ahead on the productivity curve. If you are doing web development, learn the
full stack, html and js all the way through to SQL. If not the web, find
something interesting and dig deep into it. Think about what is not out there.
Don't do social networking or mobile games, they are too crowded. Enterprise
solutions, however, have barely been tapped.

The biggest skill is networking and not just with HN types. A socially active
SO who collects people is a wonderful person to have, better than a VC. Who
you know is better than what you know.

------
swolchok
Same as always -- a grounding in fundamentals, strong experience with a couple
choice technologies that aren't too out of date, at least vague familiarity
with the new new thing, and the ability to assimilate the new new thing
quickly when you need to (probably implied by the previous points).

EDIT: oh, and business smarts wouldn't hurt.

------
physcab
Multi-disciplinary.

This goes not just for hackers, but any type of engineer. Companies are
increasingly looking for people who are not just distinguished in one area,
but have multiple areas of expertise. Thus the hacker in the year 2019
(crazy!) will not just have to be good at programming, but knowledgeable about
many domains.

How can you best apply a given skill set to new problems? Can you use lessons
learned in other disciplines to address looming challenges in the current
project? In the last 10 years, did you become any better at predicting trends
and customer needs?

------
bayareaguy
As always, demand for developers will be greatest in those markets
experiencing the most vigorous growth. Much of the growth in the past decade
has been in new markets for advertising and online stuff "as a service".

This will probably continue for another decade or two until the next "big
thing", which is anybody's guess. Beyond that my bet is that applications
involving robotics, AI and nanotech will start to become mainstream.

------
MaysonL
Ability to learn, listen, and imagine.

